# Games that made you sad



## Karloz (May 25, 2013)

test


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 25, 2013)

Chrono Trigger. These characters who you have traveled through time with are going to have to return to their specific times and they will never meet each other again. That's sad. You know, it's a really good game if you cry at the end. For instance, I cried at the end of "Ocarina of Time" because I knew this game was as close to perfection as anyone would ever get.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 25, 2013)

When main character kills evil guy that's sad


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 25, 2013)

Heavy Rain.


----------



## F A N G (May 25, 2013)

Bioshock infinite gave me chills.


----------



## Harbinger (May 25, 2013)

B:infinite was amazing, pretty moving at the end aswell, like sad and happy in ways at the same time. As for other games, Gears of War 3, a certain moment i wont spoil despite it being out for ages. Oh and Halo 4, dat ending with dat music


----------



## Seekrit (May 25, 2013)

MGS3. Naked Snake saluting The Boss at her grave, he loses composure, a single tear falls.

I cry like a bitch.


----------



## Aleu (May 25, 2013)

The ending of Okami made me sad.
The ending of Okamiden gave me all the sad feels ;~;


----------



## septango (May 25, 2013)

a certain death in me3 got me


----------



## SilverKhajiit (May 25, 2013)

Beginning of Ni No Kuni: The Wrath Of The White Witch
Oliver loses his mom and I actually started crying a little because it was so amazing(graphics and stuff) and sad at the same time.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 25, 2013)

When a creeper blows up right by your house in mine craft.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (May 25, 2013)

Both of the Alice games. Especially the opening cut-scene for the first one.


----------



## TricksterF (May 25, 2013)

Assassin's creed II  
His 2 brothers older and younger, also his father is executed. :'(


----------



## Judge Spear (May 25, 2013)

I don't play to many emotional games like that...

The end of Twilight Princess I guess kinda got to me. It was such a happy _complete_ ending and the music was so soft.

EDIT: I lied. EarthBound. QwQ


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 25, 2013)

I mentioned this in another thread but when you are forced to kill cure that devastated me. I have become much more emotional towards media things lately but cant really recall much right now.


----------



## RTDragon (May 25, 2013)

Arc The Lad 2 just play it even sadder if you played the prequel and moved the save to arc 2 oh boy things really go downhill from there.
It be much better if i post a youtube link to the opening scene.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 25, 2013)

septango said:


> a certain death in me3 got me


Was it Mordin?


----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2013)

Mass Effect 3, and Bioshock Infinite. All the feels.


----------



## Stratelier (May 26, 2013)

_Shadow of the Colossus_.  If its moment doesn't make you feel like somebody just ran your heart through a meat grinder, you never had a heart to break.
(Spoil it at your own risk.)


----------



## septango (May 26, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Was it Mordin?



thane, but yeah mordin got me too


----------



## Fernin (May 26, 2013)

Dom's death in Gears 3. Say what you will about the meat headedness of the rest of the series, that scene hurt.


----------



## Demensa (May 26, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Dom's death in Gears 3. Say what you will about the meat headedness of the rest of the series, that scene hurt.



Finding Maria in Gears of War 2 got me pretty bad. 
Much worse than Dom's death in number 3 did.

Heart wrenching.


----------



## Stratelier (May 26, 2013)

The end-of-the-world in Final Fantasy 6 really got me back in the day.  Especially when uncle Cid dies and Celes throws herself off a cliff.  I didn't entirely get that it was an attempted suicide, but for the day it was really, really sad.


----------



## Seekrit (May 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> The end-of-the-world in Final Fantasy 6 really got me back in the day.  Especially when uncle Cid dies and Celes throws herself off a cliff.  I didn't entirely get that it was an attempted suicide, but for the day it was really, really sad.



_If_ Cid dies; you can save him. Which just makes it sadder.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 26, 2013)

- I flat out sobbed at the end of _Metal Gear Solid 3_. Full on tears streaming down my face. Not even sorry. 
- The end of _Shadow of The Colossus_.
- MANY parts of _Mother 3_. Particularly the sunflower field chapter. God that's a great game.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 26, 2013)

Planescape:torment is the only game that has ever made me cry.


----------



## Nashida (May 26, 2013)

I cried at the end of Professor Layton an the Unwound Future. Really all of those games mess with your feels, but this one...this one the box of Kleenex just wasn't close enough in time.


----------



## septango (May 26, 2013)

professor layton?, ive never played one doesnt seem the type to invoke feels


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2013)

The walking dead's ending.  All the feels.


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 27, 2013)

Oh yeah I forgot about earthbound. I admit I havent gone far but when that fucking bee died I was devatstTaed. THAT FUCKING BITCH.

Also forgot pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of sky, that had many sad and emotional moments in it.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 29, 2013)

-Zelda TP
-FF X

not much coming to mind, but I knows theres others. I'm not much of a gamer though


----------



## Saga (May 29, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Heavy Rain.


Bawled my eyes out to that shit. I TRUSTED YOU, SCOTT SHELBY

The walking dead ending got me too.


----------



## Distorted (May 29, 2013)

I cried at the end of Twilight Princess when I got to see Midna's true form. So gorgeous...

Also, I've been crying through the entirety of the Kingdom Hearts storyline. Particularly in Aqua's part in the story. She sacrificed so much for her friends. I wish I could be half as faithful as she was. And the Nobodies got to me too. 

I have made it a life goal to make sure that Xehanort's ass stays in the ground next game. This is all his fault.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 29, 2013)

Saga said:


> Bawled my eyes out to that shit. I TRUSTED YOU, SCOTT SHELBY
> 
> The walking dead ending got me too.


For me it was in the apartment where the single dad was taking care of his son. I don't know, the atmosphere seemed so depressing in the room, outside, and the draining connection from his son while he was doing all the tasks for him.


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2013)

The ending of every Pokemon Mystery Dungeon game got me. Especially in the new one.... Also, Half Life 2- Episode 2 got me too. It's even sadder because VALVe won't tell us what happens next. And Gears of War 2, it was full of 'em. Carmine, Tai, Maria.


----------



## Demensa (May 30, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> For me it was in the apartment where the single dad was taking care of his son. I don't know, the atmosphere seemed so depressing in the room, outside, and the draining connection from his son while he was doing all the tasks for him.



Man, that was probably the most terrible part of that game for me as well. 
The game didn't make me cry, but the depressing atmosphere just soaked into me, slowly dragging me down into perpetual sadness.


----------



## Clancy (May 30, 2013)

asdasd asdasd asdasdada asdasd


----------



## Mike52300 (Nov 28, 2013)

The walking dead I cried at the end.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2013)

Pokemon XY doesn't have many sad moments, but in Anistar City there's an old man who lives alone and asks if you can loan him one of your Pokemon, something Lv.5 or under.  I gave him a baby Fennekin from a breeding run.  After that, if you talk to him he'll ask if you need the Pokemon back.  I kept saying no, I don't need it back because Fennekin was my starter anyway.  But...



Spoiler: Anistar City



After the postgame, I stop by the house and -- hey, where's the guy?  All that's left behind is a Poke Ball with the Fennekin I loaned him, and a letter explaining how having the Pokemon enabled him to "keep going ... until the end...."

_*snif* I has a sad._


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 28, 2013)

Lessee... Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth. 

Pretty much every recruitment scene features some kind of sad moment. Either people sacrifice their lives so that their loved ones may live in their place (Belenus, Nanami), get betrayed by some dastardly villain (Jayle, Mystina, Lorenta, hell pretty much everything with Gandar or Lezard whenever they appear.) or even fall into a plothole and die (Lawfer. but there are a few rather sad ones that stand out:

-Yumei.
Half mermaid girl who is treated like shit by her mermaid peers. Because her mother died, she goes off to search for her father. She's picked up by a fishing ship, pretending to be the only survivor. Along the way she befriends a boy named Fuyuki, and they discuss a legend about the Lapis Lazuli - how it will grant any wish. Fuyuki will wish for a HUGE ship - because hey, he's a kid. When they get to land, Yumei finds out that not only did her father have many other children, but he's dead. So she runs off to commit suicide. Fuyuki chases her, and finds out her secret, that this lord's bastard daughter is half mermaid. She tells Fuyuki goodbye and swims off to get sucked into a whirlpool and die. Her tear forms into a Lapis Lazuli, which Fuyuki picks up. Fuyuki immediately remembers the legend and says these words:

"I wish... That Yumei can be with her parents!" 

Of course this is a Valkyrie Profile game - and that means Yumei dies. But at least you get her as an Einherjar.


-Shiho and Suo
So Shiho is a blind songmaiden whose songs cause men to go into a berserker rage. She's valued because of this and it makes the army she's aligned with (against her will) strong. However... the wives of the soldiers hate her because of their husbands, and the townspeople and think she's a monster. Eventually, she stops singing for one battle, causing the tide of battle to turn. Shiho waits there, surrounded by the corpses of the army. Suo now walks up to her, and she can't see him. She asks him what the colour red looks like, and then asks him to strike her down. Suo is about to do it... but he can't. So he picks her up and carries her away. Suo's commander then sees him carrying Shiho... and murders her because she's too dangerous. 
Shiho's death holds on Suo for a little while. Eventually his army is conquering a village, and he's ordered to kill anyone who raises a sword at him. Somebody does it, and Suo raises his own sword... only to realize that the guy holding a sword is doing so to keep Suo away from defenseless women and children. He hesitates for one moment and is killed by the man. On the plus side you can reunite Suo with Shiho in Valhalla!

The worst however is Celia. You see her throughout so many recruitment scenes. You recruit virtually all of her friends (including her best friend Kashell), and watch one by one as Celia is left wandering alone in the world. And you never recruit Celia herself - by the end of the game, she dies alone. Come on, why coudln't we recruit her? Sure we didn't need another sword user but... at least we could have her with us!


Covenant of the Plume is kind of like that as well, but less sad. Rosea however is quite sad thinking about it.

She is an 18 year old mage who wanders from town to town in a demon infested world, and is called a saint. However, she had her promising career stripped away from her when an accident happened, and since she didn't know who did it, she and her former friend Leiselotte were punished for it. They both know that none of them did it, but can't bring it in themselves. Her rage gets the better of her on the "C" path and she kils Leisolotte. (While on the "B" path, Leiselotte kills her, and on the "A" path, they kill each other.) To make matters worse, she is forced to fight for a prince she despises on the route you get her an can't do anything about it. And unless you picked Natalia and Earnest in Chapter 2, she's surrounded by the most broken and least sympathetic people in the game. (ESPECIALLY if you recruited the Bloody Twins - two 12 year old sociopaths who grew up without a moral compass and unintentionally killed their own mother!) In fact, you can shatter her even more by sacrificing Duwain. Sheesh, the nicest thing you can do to Rosea is sacrifice her so she at least gets to be an Einherjar.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 28, 2013)

Lost Odyssey. I never finished it because the game dragged on at a snail's pace which got absolutely unbearable for me but what I saw was often really sad...
Especially the stories from "A Thousand Years of Dreams" which added to the hero's past and character where often extremely sad :c


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 28, 2013)

Bastion.


Zulf. :[


----------



## Aleu (Nov 28, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Bastion.
> 
> 
> Zulf. :[


i have that but i haven't had a chance to play it yet.

How is it in terms of heartbreak from sadface to curling up and crying.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 28, 2013)

Spoiler: Episode 4



The part where you bury the kid next to his dog is the most depressing fucking thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Milo (Nov 28, 2013)

when emma dies in MGS2, and otacon just full out breaks down.

that was probably one of the most genuine emotions I've felt from a video game.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2013)

*Solatorobo: Red the Hunter*. Multiple times, I might add. Whether its because you think of what must have been going on in a character's mind or their own feelings, or some new piece of information they give to the player, or some major event, sadness comes often.

Is there a way to place spoilers like  or something? Or maybe I should color spoilers white to describe what made me sad and put "Spoilers:" next to the white text?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2013)

Mega Man Legends 3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2013)

Walking Dead. It gave the phrase "There were more of us before" a lot deeper meaning.
I cried once, but I was on the brink quite a lot more than that.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 28, 2013)

I still cry on pokemon when I trade my fav pokemon like Pikachu away.
And then again on Pokemon Mystery Dungeon

Goddamnit, fav characters in an MMO die and stuffs and I only cry because of a pokemon game.


----------



## Saga (Nov 28, 2013)

Mother 3


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> i have that but i haven't had a chance to play it yet.
> 
> How is it in terms of heartbreak from sadface to curling up and crying.



I mentioned it. That should be a great way to judge the feels that that game tugs at. =[


----------



## Runefox (Nov 28, 2013)

I get incredibly depressed over the Sims. Unlike most people, I'm legitimately heartbroken when bad things happen to happy sims. Especially while I'm the one in control of it all. It's like the Sims is one big trigger for me.

Alter Ego, an incredibly old game, had the same effect on me but more profoundly. At the end of the game, something clicked and the full weight of my grandfather's passing unleashed itself. That was fun.

To be honest, watching scripted events that I'm not "part of" generally doesn't do anything for me. Same with "scary" games and movies. It's when it gets more personal and involved that I start to feel things. Sometimes it's good. Sometimes it's bad.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 28, 2013)

Mega Man X. I don't need to explain why, because you already know.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> How is it in terms of heartbreak from sadface to curling up and crying.


Personally I maxed as 'sadface.'


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 28, 2013)

The ending of Ocarina of Time was a watershed moment for the industry. It was the quintessential game and while it may not have had tear-jerking moments, it was still a glorious moment to beat Ganon.

Aerith's death was not just a sad moment, it was THE sad moment, marking the first time that a well-written character who we might have grown attached to did not have the invincibility offered many main characters and died as a result.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> The ending of Ocarina of Time was a watershed moment for the industry. It was the quintessential game and while it may not have had tear-jerking moments, it was still a glorious moment to beat Ganon.




Wow.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 30, 2013)

Papo & Yo.  It's short and entirely puzzle-driven, but the art and creative design is fantastic and the storyline is full of feels.  Absolutely worth the $3.74 it's selling for on the Steam Sale right now, but if you want it for less, you can also pay what you want for it as low as $1 at IndieGameStand right now.

Be aware that the second trailer on Steam (the launch trailer) is pretty spoilerish.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I get incredibly depressed over the Sims. Unlike most people, I'm legitimately heartbroken when bad things happen to happy sims. Especially while I'm the one in control of it all. It's like the Sims is one big trigger for me.




My sister downloaded a family from teh internet and the album that came with them made her cry.


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 2, 2013)

Silent Hill 2.  So much stuff going on in this game.  One of the characters I felt bad for was Angela.  She's disturbed and you get hints that she may have killed her father.  She was drawn to and wanders that town while being pursued by fire only she can see and feel.

Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep.  None of the heroes got out of that one unscathed.  Aqua got the worse of it.  She tried so hard to do the right thing and lost it all at the end.

Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 1 and 2.  You go through the first game getting to know everyone in your group only to have them sacrifice their lives throughout the second game so you can make it to the end.  It almost made it hard for me to finish it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 2, 2013)

I get sad when I die in Counter Strike. I used to be so good at that game.
Not CS Source or GO, not even 1.6. I'm talkin OG Counter Strike.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 2, 2013)

Ms. Shishido's death in Corpse Party, my god.


----------



## Kofi Adofo (Dec 2, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Spoiler: Episode 4
> 
> 
> 
> The part where you bury the kid next to his dog is the most depressing fucking thing I've ever seen.



That scene plus



Spoiler: Episode 5



when Kenny sacrifices himself


get me so upset every time. Oh and the end is pretty heart wrenching as well.

To The Moon was also a major tear jerker for me.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 2, 2013)

Far cry 2. when my buddy got seriously injured, fell over squirming on the ground. i dint have the morphine to heal him so i decided to go find some but he kept yelling "don't let those APR fucks get to me!" , "don't leave me like this!" so i went to him and got the option "end it". i pulled out own his pistol, put it to his chin, looked away, and just before i pulled the trigger he said "goodbye".


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

The ending to Doom; The enemy army makes it to Earth to unleash the apocalypse and kill your pet rabbit.

 Makes it all the more satisfying that in Doom II you mercilessly fucking kill them all.


----------



## skerfrigma (Dec 15, 2013)

The last episode of The Walking Dead by Telltale that game almost had me in tears and this is coming from someone that isn't into zombie stuff, doesn't like the comic or T.V show but loved this game.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Dec 17, 2013)

La Mulana


Spoiler



You practically kill the creator of all life, and end up empty-handed at the end



Good ending of Bioshock

Beginning, Middle, and End of Mother 3

End of Mother/Earthbound Zero


----------



## Milo (Dec 17, 2013)

metal gear solid: when sniper wolf dies

metal gear solid 2: when otacon loses her sister

metal gear solid 3: when snake supports eva while everyone is hunting them down

metal gear solid 4: when snake is going through the microwave hallway

otacon in general as a character makes me feel for him. he's the perfect character. he's not a hero, and he's flawed, yet he's been through more shit than you could ever imagine.


----------



## Wolverliskin (Dec 29, 2013)

definitely the ending for Red Dead Redemption


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 29, 2013)

skerfrigma said:


> The last episode of The Walking Dead by Telltale that game almost had me in tears and this is coming from someone that isn't into zombie stuff, doesn't like the comic or T.V show but loved this game.


Isn't the walking dead a visual novel and not a video game just like katawa shojou ?


----------



## Fawna (Dec 29, 2013)

The Walking Dead...

I sort of figured what happened, would happen... but... man.  The feels.  I felt sad about it for days.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.kongregate.com/games/2darray/the-company-of-myself
This flash game gave me feels.


DarrylWolf said:


> The ending of Ocarina of Time was a watershed moment for the industry. It was the quintessential game and while it may not have had tear-jerking moments, it was still a glorious moment to beat Ganon.
> 
> Aerith's death was not just a sad moment, it was THE sad moment, marking the first time that a well-written character who we might have grown attached to did not have the invincibility offered many main characters and died as a result.


Not sure if serious.
Either way I didn't find either sad.


----------



## Delta (Dec 29, 2013)

Ace Combat 5: Unsung War.
Choppers Death.
God Dammit.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2013)

Mother 3


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> The ending of Ocarina of Time was a watershed moment for the industry. It was the quintessential game and while it may not have had tear-jerking moments, it was still a glorious moment to beat Ganon.
> 
> Aerith's death was not just a sad moment, it was THE sad moment, marking the first time that a well-written character who we might have grown attached to did not have the invincibility offered many main characters and died as a result.



I did not find those sad, and the second one was because I already knew it was coming.  Damn Internet and your spoilers.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 30, 2013)

Assassins creed 4: black flag
the ending where Edward looked at his crew and saw all his dead friends happy and peacefull
you have to play the game to feel it, but its definetly in my top sadest moments... and im still sad


----------



## Hooky (Jan 5, 2014)

The finale of Telltale's The Walking Dead.


----------

